# Lithium trolling motor batt



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

You already have your 20 posts. Why are you still shitposting?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Well if he keeps shitposting the mods will solve that problem too...you can't fix stupid


----------

